# flap valves



## Taldea

Buenas noches:

por favor, ¿podríais decirme cómo traduciríais la expresión 'flap valves', referida a las válvulas que algunos peces tienen situadas cerca de las agallas? A través de ellas entra el agua limpia en las branquias/agallas del pez. No sé si traducirlas como válvulas 'antirretorno' o 'batientes'... y la diferencia entre una y otra opción no es pequeña, como veis, pero desconozco la más adecuada para este caso.

Por cierto, el autor habla de los peces sierra.

Saludos y muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda. Buen fin de semana a todos


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

En la mecánica, "flap valve" es "válvula de aleta" o "válvula mariposa", y tu texto parece haber adoptado este término. Pero ¿te refieres al opérculo, una aleta que cubre y protege la branquias? Entonces la válvula de aleta parecería ser el término indicado.


----------



## Taldea

Sprachliebhaber said:


> En la mecánica, "flap valve" es "válvula de aleta" o "válvula mariposa", y tu texto parece haber adoptado este término. Pero ¿te refieres al opérculo, una aleta que cubre y protege la branquias? Entonces la válvula de aleta parecería ser el término indicado.



¡Hola Sprachliebhaber!

muchas gracias por tu respuesta. Copio la frase para te hagas una idea de lo que puede ser:

'Aunque su espalda estaba al aire y su boca reposaba en la arena, sus espiráculos quedaban bajo la superficie, y estas sencillas válvulas antirretorno situadas sobre su cabeza estaban proporcionando agua limpia a las agallas'. Está hablando de un pez espada. Los espiráculos que tienen tras los ojos son como aberturas: válvulas, efectivamente. El pez sierra es un pez cartilaginoso (Chondrichthyes) y de ellos se dice que no tienen opérculos.

He visto la expresión 'válvula antirretorno' para referirse a unas que integran el mecanismo de los acuarios, también para coches... -bueno, supongo que hay muchas en mecánica, como dices. ¿Lo de 'antirretorno' no podría tener que ver con el hecho de que no dejan que salga el agua, por ejemplo? Es que no veo en las fotos del pez sierra que estoy mirando las agallas ni una aleta que parezca cubrirlas...

Bueno, algo se me escapa, obviamente... ¿Tú qué crees?

Saludos y, de nuevo, muchas gracias, Sprachliebhaber!


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

Una válvula antirretorno (en inglés "checkvalve") es una válvula unidireccional, de cualquier tipo. Tienen varias formas, según el fluido (que también puede ser un gas) que pasa por ellas, su presión, la hermeticidad que se requiere, etc. No encuentro detalles anatómicas del pez sierra (al parecer, no ha recibido mucho estudio). Sus agallas se pueden ver en varias fotos, pero aparte de ellas, no veo nada que parezca ser estas válvulas. El término puede referirse a las agallas mismas, que tienen la forma de aletas o solapas y probablemente evitan que el arena entre cuando estan descansando en el fondo (están colocadas en la superficie inferior): "aletas que sirven de válvulas".

Pero tu texto dice "flap valve", un término no científico, y "válvula de aleta" debe servir.


----------



## Taldea

Sprachliebhaber said:


> Una válvula antirretorno (en inglés "checkvalve") es una válvula unidireccional, de cualquier tipo. Tienen varias formas, según el fluido (que también puede ser un gas) que pasa por ellas, su presión, la hermeticidad que se requiere, etc. No encuentro detalles anatómicas del pez sierra (al parecer, no ha recibido mucho estudio). Sus agallas se pueden ver en varias fotos, pero aparte de ellas, no veo nada que parezca ser estas válvulas. El término puede referirse a las agallas mismas, que tienen la forma de aletas o solapas y probablemente evitan que el arena entre cuando estan descansando en el fondo (están colocadas en la superficie inferior): "aletas que sirven de válvulas".
> 
> Pero tu texto dice "flap valve", un término no científico, y "válvula de aleta" debe servir.



Sí, entiendo que una válvula antirretorno es unidireccional, Sprachliebhaber. Tal como yo interpreto el texto, el pez está en la arena, pero con agua que lo cubre. Entonces, las agallas están en la parte inferior del cuerpo, los espiráculos en la superior, junto con los ojos, pero el agua los subre, y así pasa a través de los espiráculos, que son esas 'flap valves'. Es decir, las flap valves están en el lado opuesto a las agallas: te mando dos fotos para que lo veas.


pez sierra fotos espiraculos - Buscar con Google

fotos pez sierra espiraculos - Buscar con Google


Seguro que no te estoy entendiendo bien... pero esas válvulas que tiene tras los ojos no son aletas, Sprachliebhaber, apenas pequeñas aberturas...


----------



## Lnewqban

Taldea said:


> ........... Seguro que no te estoy entendiendo bien... pero esas válvulas que tiene tras los ojos no son aletas, Sprachliebhaber, apenas pequeñas aberturas...



De acuerdo a estos enlaces, esas aberturas parecen llamarse *spiracles*:

"Sawfish breathe with two *spiracles* just behind the eyes that draw water to the gills."

5 Weird Things About Sawfish, Sawfish Images and Video

Spiracle - Wikipedia

Sawfish Anatomy :: Florida Museum of Natural History


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

Dijiste en el primer post que los flap valves están situadas _cerca de las agallas_, en la parte inferior del cuerpo. Claro, los espiráculos y los ojos están en la parte superior, no muy cerca de la agallas. Las argallas son cortas hendiduras, cinco en cada lado, en esta foto tomada desde abajo.







Aquí se ven abiertas, expulsando agua, pero en otras fotos se ven cerradas por las 'solapas', labios de carne; estoy sugiriendo de estas solapas puedan ser los "flaps" que evitan que el agua entre en sentido inverso cuando el pez 'respira' inmóvil, al acecho; no veo otra cosa cerca de las argallas. (No sé que son esas aberturas a la izquierda de la boca en esta foto; no son los ojos, que están en la superficie superior, con los espiráculos, y no he encontrado una descripción que las menciona.)


----------



## Taldea

Lnewqban said:


> De acuerdo a estos enlaces, esas aberturas parecen llamarse *spiracles*:
> 
> "Sawfish breathe with two *spiracles* just behind the eyes that draw water to the gills."
> 
> 5 Weird Things About Sawfish, Sawfish Images and Video
> 
> Spiracle - Wikipedia
> 
> Sawfish Anatomy :: Florida Museum of Natural History





Sprachliebhaber said:


> Dijiste en el primer post que los flap valves están situadas _cerca de las agallas_, en la parte inferior del cuerpo. Claro, los espiráculos y los ojos están en la parte superior, no muy cerca de la agallas. Las argallas son cortas hendiduras, cinco en cada lado, en esta foto tomada desde abajo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aquí se ven abiertas, expulsando agua, pero en otras fotos se ven cerradas por las 'solapas', labios de carne; estoy sugiriendo de estas solapas puedan ser los "flaps" que evitan que el agua entre en sentido inverso cuando el pez 'respira' inmóvil, al acecho; no veo otra cosa cerca de las argallas. (No sé que son esas aberturas a la izquierda de la boca en esta foto; no son los ojos, que están en la superficie superior, con los espiráculos, y no he encontrado una descripción que las menciona.)



Buenas tardes, Lewqban y Sprachliebhaber. Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda. Perdonad que no haya respondido antes, pero no he podido retomar el tema durante unos días. Creo que estoy liando más las cosas al no haber puesto el párrafo original para que lo leáis, sino solo mi interpretación. Así pues, lo copio:

'Although its back was in the air and its mouth was resting on sand, its spiracles were under the surface, and these simple flap valves on the top of its head were supplying clean water to the gills'

Es decir, que las flap valves son los espiráculos y que estos proporcionan agua limpia a las agallas, que están justo debajo, en la parte inferior del cuerpo. 

Es decir, Sprachliebhaber, que lo que dije no es correcto: me lié porque veo más los espiráculos como agujeros, como se dice uno de tus links, Lewqban, que como válvulas pero, al fin y al cabo, las válvulas son mecanismos y pueden tener forma de agujero. Así pues, los espiráculos son las flap valves y 'they are used to circulate water through the gills during times of inactivity for respiration' (cito otro de tus links). Son una especie de agallas, como se explica en un link

O sea, Sprachielbhaber, que te he estado mareando, os he estado mareando a todos: lo siento mucho . Aún así, sigo sin ver los espiráculos como 'válvulas de aleta': ¿podrían ser 'válvulas batientes? No sé si los espiráculos son válvulas unidireccionales pero está claro que recogen agua que después sale por las agallas. ¿Qué os parece?

Entenderé que esteis demasiado cansados del tema y de mi insistencia, así que no os sintáis obligados a responder, por favor.

Muchísimas gracias de nuevo por vuestra ayuda. ¡Saludos a ambos!


----------



## Lnewqban

Taldea said:


> ............ Aún así, sigo sin ver los espiráculos como 'válvulas de aleta': ¿podrían ser 'válvulas batientes? No sé si los espiráculos son válvulas unidireccionales pero está claro que recogen agua que después sale por las agallas. ¿Qué os parece?.........



Me parece que el término *válvula* podría ser suficiente, ya que todas las válvulas biológicas son del tipo *unidireccional*, usando una membrana que permite el flujo en una sola dirección.
Por ejemplo, cuando se habla de las válvulas del corazón humano, se les llama válvulas a secas y se describen por la cavidad en las que regulan el flujo.
Por ejemplo, válvula mitral y válvula aórtica.

Por favor, ver:
Válvula cardiaca - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

Coincido con Lnewqban.


----------



## Taldea

Lnewqban said:


> Me parece que el término *válvula* podría ser suficiente, ya que todas las válvulas biológicas son del tipo *unidireccional*, usando una membrana que permite el flujo en una sola dirección.
> Por ejemplo, cuando se habla de las válvulas del corazón humano, se les llama válvulas a secas y se describen por la cavidad en las que regulan el flujo.
> Por ejemplo, válvula mitral y válvula aórtica.
> 
> Por favor, ver:
> Válvula cardiaca - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre





Sprachliebhaber said:


> Coincido con Lnewqban.



Muchísimas gracias, Lnewqban y Sprachliebhaber, por vuestra ayuda y paciencia. Gracias por la aclaración, Lnewqban, sobre las válvulas biológicas: no veía forma de averiguar el funcionamiento de estas en concreto.
Sprachliebhaber, te he hecho dar muchas vueltas por escribir mi post inicial de 'memoria'... de mala memoria. Disculpa, disculpadme, de nuevo.
Gracias por vuestra propuesta, que suscribo ya. 
Muchas gracias de nuevo. ¡Saludos a ambos!


----------

